# How do you tell when a guppy is about to have babies



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

I have a guppy that looks like shes about to explode so I put her in the breeder net....shes not to happy.
I dont want to take her out cause there are a few other fish in there that would eat her babies.
Ive had her for about 2 or 3 weeks and she was pregnant when I got her.
I wonder how long it will take for her to have the babies


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Guppies will have fry about once every 28 days, give or take a few. The gravid spot will get darker as her delivery time approaches and you may be able to see eyes in the spot. When the female is ready to have her babies, she will try to find some place to hide. Look for the area near her vent to "square off,' trust me the term is self-explanatory. When you look at a Guppy , you will notice a smooth curve to the abdomen from the gills to the anal fin where it attaches to the peduncle. When she is ready, the area between the anal and ventral fins gets a aquare appearance to it. It is noticeable when you are looking for it. Try not to leave her in the breeder any longer than you have to. The stress can kill her, especially if she is in there for more than a few days. Good luck.
 Tony


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

I was actually wondering the same thing about my guppy, its been pretty fat for about a week now. Any ideas on how much longer? I have some pics below of my guppy so tell me if you think shes ready to deliver anytime soon.


----------



## tania_storom (Dec 23, 2007)

OMG my baby Tania (Tan'a) popped im so happy!!! <3


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

pic's??????????????????


----------

